# What kind of bug is this?



## JbleezyJ (Jan 24, 2011)

I was taking a picture of this purple thing and stumbled across this bug. I missed focus on the bugs eye by just a little still i kinda like the shot. Anybody know what kind of bug this is?


----------



## NateS (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a leafhopper


----------



## Frequency (Jan 25, 2011)

that is a beauty

Loved it

Regards


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a leaf hopper.


----------

